# trying (and failing) to burn a cd-rw using itunes



## crashbonus (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm unable to burn a song to cd-rw using itunes. I can burn it to a cd-r, but when I use an unformatted cd-rw, itunes tells me, "The attempt to burn a disk failed, unknown error (4265.)" If I use one that has been formatted with InCD, itunes tells me it isn't a blank disk. The program and web site help can only suggest that I slow down the maximum write speed to 4x, which doesn't fix it.

By the way, what I'm wanting to do is convert songs I've purchased on itunes to cda format one song at a time. Burning a cd takes care of the conversion, but if I use a cd-r, I just have to toss the disk when I'm through, or save a bunch of songs to do at once. I make lots of mix CDs to play on the home stereo and portable when I work out, and I want to throw a song or two I've bought on itunes in with the songs I've ripped from purchased music CDs. So, if anyone can suggest a work-around, I'd appreciate it.

I'm using XP, and my cd burner seems to work fine with other apps (Nero, InCD, etc.)


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not familiar with Itunes, but what format are the tracks that you want converted to cda? Is it a format that another burner could convert?

It may be as simple as trying a different brand of CD-RW. Some programs are finicky.

InCD formats the CD for packet writing in the UDF format. Many CD-ROM's can't read these and they are certainly not the correct format for making music CD's. No player would play them.

Packet-writing is the cause of a lot of problems with burning programs. I'd suggest taking InCD out of your startups and creating a shortcut to its executable. That way it won't start automatically on boot and you will not have it always running, potentially interfering with your other burning software, including Nero. But you can also just kill the process in Task Manager before trying to burn with Itunes.

Another possibility would be to use one of the virtual CD programs to create a virtual CD to burn to. Then you are not wasting a disk each time. Nero Image Drive may do it.


----------



## crashbonus (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions.

The tracks purchased from itunes are in mp4 format, and they're protected. I've only been able to burn one of these using itunes itself, but I've only tried programs that I already have. (I think Napster is the same way.) Once they're on a cd, they're in cda format and I can use a different program to rip them back to my harddrive, so that I can do whatever I want with them. I'm trying to mix up the songs with songs from regular CDs. Maybe somebody knows of a converter or another program I can use?

Actually, thinking about it, it's no big deal. I just need a big stack of really cheap cd-r(s), instead of trying to re-use an expensive cd-rw.  

But first, I'll check out a virtual CD program or two, thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I recommended this command-line recording utility to another poster the other day and he seemed to find it very useful. It captures whatever sound is being played through the sound card and records it as mp3.

You could play your iTunes and record them to mp3 in the process. If you would prefer something that is not command-line, I'll keep looking.

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/soundcapture.html

TotalRecorder will do the same thing, but is not free:

http://www.highcriteria.com/

Some sound cards allow you to connect the sound-out to the line-in jacks and record from there.


----------

